# Dolby Atmos Home Theater System



## jylos (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi,


I am looking to buy a home cinema system.


I am interested in the Dolby Atmos 5.1.4, 7.1.2 or 7.1.4 setups but have a budget of $800. 


I'm really looking for the cheapest option that will give me one of these setups, preferably 7.1.4 though.


I would also like the system to include a 4K UHD Blu-Ray player, the back (and side) speakers to be wireless, and have no tower speakers or overhead speakers (speakers would be upfiring/Dolby Atmos enabled).


The system would mainly be used for TV & movies but some music as well. 


The TV room is quite large and is open to the kitchen. We would often turn the TV to face the kitchen so would need to turn off the home cinema system then. 


The TV we have is a Philips 4K 49" Ambilight 49PUS6401.


I do not currently have an AV receiver, amplifier or Blu-Ray player.


I am quite new to this so it would be helpful if you could not use any technical terms or just explain them to me.


Thanks.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Not trying to be a negative Nancy here but you're going to have to up your budget considerably to achieve what you're looking for. The 4K UHD player alone is going to set you back around $400. That's before purchasing the AVR and speakers.


----------



## noahplane (Dec 26, 2016)

Should get Philips home theater as well so that you can use one remote to control both TV and home theater


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I agree that the list of constraints is going to be tough to meet. Affordable wireless speakers will also take a big hit in quality, I would suggest not using wireless speakers. You may also pay an extra price premium for "Atmos enabled" top-firing speakers.

You could get an atmos receiver, and then get any old 7.1 speaker set, maybe with an extra a pair of matching surrounds, to configure how you like (5.1.2, 5.1.4, 7.1.2) and skip the top-firing stuff. Even going the affordable route likes this, you'll be at $600 range just with the speakers, no atmos AVR or UHD bluray player yet.


Also note that with universal control enabled via HDMI CEC, not everything has to be the same brand and can still work seamlessly.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

$800 will get you a UHD Bluray player and a pair of speakers.... sorry to bring bad news:frown:


----------



## scotts2014se (Dec 29, 2016)

Maybe the 4k blu ray player and a soundbar for that budget. I would just do what you can when you can. Get the blu ray player then save for the avr and speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally I would just get a BluRay player and forget the 4K player for now, that frees up money to get a proper system or at lest get a good start. Depending on how far you sit back from that 49" it's unlikely to really be that much better than a good BluRay.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

JBrax said:


> Not trying to be a negative Nancy here but you're going to have to up your budget considerably to achieve what you're looking for. The 4K UHD player alone is going to set you back around $400. That's before purchasing the AVR and speakers.


My Samsung UBD K8500 was $220 on sale at BB...just sayin - he still lacks any serious budget. The expensive Samsung model is multi region + misc....:bigsmile:
...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> JBrax said:
> 
> 
> > Not trying to be a negative Nancy here but you're going to have to up your budget considerably to achieve what you're looking for. The 4K UHD player alone is going to set you back around $400. That's before purchasing the AVR and speakers.
> ...


 October 4th of 2016 that would have been a heckuva deal! I've been enjoying the fruits of 4K sweetness for awhile now. You gotta pay to play sometimes.


----------

